# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  PENSACOLA BEACH STILL ROCKS

## SBHgirl

Hello All!!!

August 24th was HUBBYS B-DAY!!(My Daddy was from St Barths and hubby's B- day on the Fete De St. Baths, DESTINY!!!! God at his finest.  We desided to help our local economy, so we rented a condo on the beach for the weekend.  I was very skeptical about our beaches. I stand corrected.   A good time was had and the views were amazing and the  beach was clean.  Here are some pics from the Condo.

----------


## SBHgirl

Sorry about the repeat pic's, but I havent posted pics. in a while.

----------


## tim

The beach looks terrific.  After all the horrible news reports, it's nice to see such a pristine scene.

----------


## amyb

Pristine was the very word that came to me as well. Glad you had a good time and belated Happy Birthday wishes to your hubby. August sure is a busy month as of late.

----------


## SBHgirl

Thanks Tim, Amy and Phil, we have all been working to keep our beaches as clean as possible.   Come see us some time.  Ms. Amy and Mr. Phil we are starting to tingle as Oct. 16th gets closer.  We hope to share a meal on Isle with ya'll.  You too Mr.Tim!! How About Mr. JEK join the octoberites and novemberites( as opposesed to Junies)? LOL

----------


## GramChop

happy belated hubby!  thanks for posting the pics, lizzzzzzzy!  the beach does look nice and clean!  that makes me happy!!!

----------


## MIke R

panhandle beaches are so overlooked and underrated....looks great!

----------


## Peter NJ

wow! very nice..pristine indeed..

----------


## goldold25

> Sorry about the repeat pic's, but I havent posted pics. in a while.



My son was in the Navy and stationed at NAS. During his time there we visited and had a rollicking time with the whole family.  By looking at your photos we may have even stayed in those same condos.  Also was my first and only visit to a Hooters.  He was "seeing" one of the waitresses at the time.  Pensacola Beach is a fun place to spend a week or two.  My significant other also got "carded" at one of the local watering holes.  She's not as old as I am but welllllllll beyond the age of consent. She was delighted.  I just wanted a drink.  But, the sand is bright white and the water is true blue.  And, depending on the time of year of your visit you may even get an impromptu show from the Blue Angel's.

----------

